# p0748 pressure control solenoid



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

"p0748 pressure control solenoid electrical" (vag code is 17132)is the code description i get from my modis obd2 scan tool. no noticable symptoms. i'm gonna clear it and see if comes back, just wondering if anyone had this code and knows what it means, i'm thinking its an evap or secondary air system code??


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: p0748 pressure control solenoid (1.8TBEOUT)*

00' jetta 2.0 automatic


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: p0748 pressure control solenoid (1.8TBEOUT)*

p07## is a code pertaining to the transmisison. This is a malfunction observed by the computer that controlls the automatic transmission. 
The pressure control solenoid changes the oil pressure in the hydraulic circuits that lockup clutches & bands for shifting gears. The pressure is controlled to control the shift feel. Perhaps the wiring to this solenoid is damaged or the solenoid itself has failed.
I don't have auto-trannys in any of my cars so I am not your go-to guy. Try over in the automatic transmission forum.


----------



## Jmhockey1920 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm having the same error code guys. Whenever the car shift gears it is rough/feels like it is pulling. 

Bearing01..if I don't replace this ASAP will it damage the transmission and cause it to fail? I had my fair trade with transmission and I don't **** with them no more..lol

1.8TBEOUT..did you ever figure something out?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Jmhockey1920 said:


> I'm having the same error code guys. Whenever the car shift gears it is rough/feels like it is pulling.
> 
> Bearing01..if I don't replace this ASAP will it damage the transmission and cause it to fail? I had my fair trade with transmission and I don't **** with them no more..lol
> 
> 1.8TBEOUT..did you ever figure something out?


The first step is to check the fluid level, and adjust as necessary. If the fluid is low, find and fix the leak. If the fluid level is full, then move on with diagnosis.


----------



## Jmhockey1920 (Aug 12, 2010)

My local VW Dealership said it would cost about 300.00 for service on my Transmission. Do you think that sounds about as a good deal?

I already had a transmission go out on a Mitsu Eclipse about 3 years ago, so stuff with the transmission makes me very very nervous. The cost was about $2,500.


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

whoa, way late on this and bringing back this from the dead, but as muffler said i checked the wiring to all the sensors on the top of the transmission and found a broken wire, soldered and heatshrinked and back to normal! :beer:


----------

